# reptile world magazine



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

anyone know what happened to reptile world mag? is it still about or stopped being printed.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

someone posted a link in the post below where you could buy reptile world mag


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol i posted it and it was for reptile care not world :smile:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Possibly the post above yours in that thread that was this one

Livefood UK Herp Magazines

They have 4 issues of Reptile World Magazine.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

oh right cheers


----------

